# Transmission Breather?



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I noticed I have a line coming form the top of the tranny up to the driver side of the engine bay, at the top it hooks on and has a open metal line bent in a curve with nothing connected to it. 

Would this be a tranny breather, or should something connected to it? 

Here is a picture of the part in question, as you can see it's just an open line, I followed the hose down to the top of the tranny:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's the vent for the transmission and that's the way it's supposed to be. Nothing hooks up to it.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> It's the vent for the transmission and that's the way it's supposed to be. Nothing hooks up to it.


Good to know, thanks for the reply.


----------

